# Koi haben dauernd hunger.



## maro (5. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
in den letzten Tagen sind meine Koi recht aktiv, halten sich viel im oberen Wasser auf und kommen wenn sie mich sehen an und betteln regelrecht. 
Ich fütter einmal am Tag ein bisschen Sinkfutter, aber wenig. 
Soll ich dabei bleiben, oder was macht ihr ? 

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Hallo Steffi,
wenn sie Hunger haben gib ihnen etwas. 
Ich habe die letzten Tage auch schon wieder etwas fetthaltiges Schwimmfutter gegeben. 

Die Koi sollten besser wissen wenn sie was brauchen als die teilweise überholten Bücher darüber.


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Moin, auch wenn man evtl ganz wenig füttert, wie verhält sich es, wenn der Filter über Winter nicht läuft????


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Moin Günter!
Die Ausscheidungen der Fische bleiben natürlich da wo sie hin fallen.
Die Frage ist aber die; Wie gut arbeiten die Bakterien im Winter?Denn die Anlage ist abgeschaltet und die Pflanzen haben Winterpause.Beides wichtige Aspekte auf die Du/WIR verzichten müssen.
Die Frage wird Dir aber kein Aussenstehender beantworten können.Eines kannst Du aber machen,überprüfe Deine Wasserwerte.

LG Ron!


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ist auch ein Füttern ohne Filterdurchlauf im Winter möglich, jedoch sollte es dann tatsächlich recht wenig sein. Winterfutter ist aber auch nicht so fetthaltig und daher leichter verdaulich für die Fische, was wiederum die Ausscheidungsmengen etwas im Rahmen hält. Man sollte es dennoch beobachten und ggf. auch bei entsprechend moderaten Temperaturen kleinere Teilwasserwechsel machen um mögliche Überschüsse an Nitrit und so weiter zu senken. Ich habe dann auch festgestellt, dass sich dadurch natürlich deutlich mehr an Schmutz ansammelt, der dann zeitnah im Frühjahr beim Filterstart mit dem Teichsauger raus geholt werden musste.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Hallo Günter!
Habe gerade mal in Dein Teichalbum geschaut.Du hast ja einen Filtergraben, benutze ihn doch.Wenn es noch einen anderen Filter gibt ,so trenne ihn ab.Die Pumpe muss auch nicht auf volle Leistung laufen,schalte einen Dimmer davor,bei den größeren Pumpen(ab 8000 l.) sollten da keine Probleme auftauchen.

LG Ron!


----------



## maro (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Hallo zusammen, seit gestern fütter ich nun wieder mit wenig Schwimmfutter. Wird sehr gern angenommen.
Der Filter ist bei uns abgeschaltet, morgen prüfe ich mal wieder die WW.

Gruß Steffi


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

unsre Koi dümpeln  in 2 metern Tiefe rum, die hungern anscheinend nicht.. man sieht sie dort unten langsam ihre Bahnen ziehen....  auch die Orfen, die sonst ziemlich aktiv sind haben alles runtergefahren... obwohls hier heut 13 Grad waren....


----------



## Moonlight (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Also meine wollen mittlerweile kein Sinkfutter mehr ... die wollen von der Oberfläche gefüttert werden. und dann ist Halli Galli ... bei aktuell 8,2°C.
Na was tut man nicht alles für seine Koi  dann gibts eben Schwimmfutter ...
Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Habe grade heute mal einen TWW gemacht,da meine Pumpen um diese Zeit nicht mehr laufen !
 Habe um 1/3 abgesenkt, und dann Wasser neu rein !
Während der gesamten Auffüllzeit standen meine Fischlis im Zulaufstrom ! 
Danach kamen sie geschlossen zur Fütterungsstelle und und bekamen ein Gemisch aus Schwimm - und Sinkfutter. 
Da es ja ab Wochenende wieder kälter werden soll, hoffe ich, daß sie jetzt, mit Frischwasserzufuhr und Nachfütterung gut über den restlichen Winter kommen.


----------



## drwr (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Hallo,

ein Koi hat immer Hunger, da er keinen Magen hat und damit kein Sättigungsgefühl entstehen kann. Hier sollte aber der Halter die nötige Vernunft zeigen.
Und wenn gefüttert wird , muß !!!!!  auch der Filter laufen. Läuft er nicht und es dauert Tage bis zum nächsten Wasserwechsel kommt es langfristig zu chronischen Entzündungen der Kiemen.
Wenn gefüttert wird entstehen einfach Stoffwechselprodukte und die müssen durch Bakterien weiterverarbeitet werden, um sie gefahrlos zu machen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Wolfgang,
das mit der Vernunft der Halter kann ich nur noch einmal bekräftigen - von hier kommen die meisten Probleme. 
Koi haben keinen Magen aber je nach Temperatur wird noch aktiv nach Nahrung gesucht oder sie sind schon im Ruhemodus. 
Das kann man meist recht gut erkennen. (Deine Koi haben es besser, da dein Teich nicht so tiefe Temperaturen hat. )

Bei den Stoffwechselprodukten sollte man zusätzlich Bedenken, dass die Bakterien bei niedrigen Temperaturen diese auch sehr eingeschränkt weiterverarbeiteten können.

Der Halter muss also grob abschätzen, ob das zusätzliche Futter nicht mehr schadet als es nutzt.
Liegenbleiben sollte auf keinen Fall was. Wie im Sommer sollten die Koi das Futter in wenigen Minuten vollständig fressen können.


----------



## Joerg (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Koi haben dauernd hunger.*

Hier mal ein kleines Video, wo Koi auch noch etwas Hunger haben!

http://www.youtube.com/embed/8StVeHrhm9c


----------

